# Woman Knitted 550 Sweaters



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Check out this Youtube video. It's a flashmob of people wearing 550 sweaters the woman has knitted. WOW!!!!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

That is amazing and very worthwhile of her. We should all have that kind of heart. Thank you for the blessing you provided me today.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW - That takes talent, patience and time!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Some of those sweaters are really cool! It's so neat that she got the recognition and that people appreciated all her work.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

She either enjoyed making sweaters only, or only knew how to make sweaters.

This comment followed the video - thought it was cute.


----------



## Miss KittyB (May 6, 2012)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm so happy for that lady! tears in my eyes. Bless her heart and all those who gave her recognition. 
Is everyone who flash dances a professional? They always look so good.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Did you see the comment which said that the sweaters had never been worn before the filming????

I was so excited to see her get the recognition for her talent. I could tell from her face that each one has a bit of "her" knitted into every stitch.

I will save this link!

Thanks nemcfo for posting this youtube.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

That was a great clip. She made some wonderful and creative sweaters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG!! Wow!!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I could not believe the patterns on some of those sweaters! and to think they were stored away for so many years! I hope the people got to keep them!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Amazing, so many sweaters, also that she had them stored away, Glad they finally got used, so much work to be stored away.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

What a wonderful video! I somehow don't think I'll ever get my own flash mob, but its something to work towards. An amazing lady! I'm dancing for her, in spirit.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for that. Brought a tear to my eye and a smile to my face. What an amazing woman and she deserves that lovely accolade she received. But I couldn't help wondering if she stashed all the left over yarn!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> Thank you for that. Brought a tear to my eye and a smile to my face. What an amazing woman and she deserves that lovely accolade she received. But I couldn't help wondering if she stashed all the left over yarn!!


My thoughts EXACTLY, trici, and how much does she want for it ?????


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

That was so uplifting...and fun...thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

That was amazing...I wish I had her talent.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

How wonderful.
And the sweaters were amazing. SO many lovely patterns. She is very talented.
God Bless her.
Linda


----------



## Tweety61 (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW! That was an awesome video and the sweaters are beautiful! wish I could knit like that! Someday ,


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

SO cool! Love her throne - she deserves it!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Holy Carp!! Wow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Her work is amazing & I'm so glad she got recognized for it, but WHY would someone store all those sweaters since 1955!!?? Almost 60 yrs! Why not give them away or sell them? And where do you store 550 sweaters? Do I detect a hoarder here? Wonder if she's going to do something with them now that they're out of the closet. I'd sure like to see what she has for a stash!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

wonderful. Made my day. Thanks for the link.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow that is amazing. That is about 10 sweaters per year, one a month. Love the different colors.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! What a legacy this lady is leaving behind. It made me a bit tearful, very enjoyable. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

WOW! What a wonderful tribute to "Queen of the needles"


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

That's really cool. Thanks for passing on the link. Patricia


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay, that just makes me feel like the laziest person in the whole world!! I don't think I could do that if I lived another 100 years! What a Wonder Woman!!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

That really made my day. What a lovely experience for the lady.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

wow that was some amazing knitting!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nemcfo said:


> Check out this Youtube video. It's a flashmob of people wearing 550 sweaters the woman has knitted. WOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> It's so neat that she got the recognition and that people appreciated all her work.


 

Looks like she's enjoying the recognition yet a bit embarrassed...
a quiet, humble lady, who would rather be back stage.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow!!! I am so impressed!! What an amazing woman she is and it is so nice to be honored by the town.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

nemcfo said:


> Check out this Youtube video. It's a flashmob of people wearing 550 sweaters the woman has knitted. WOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## rwj (Jun 7, 2012)

AMAZIMG!!!!


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

WOW O WOW...amazing


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

fantastic


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> She either enjoyed making sweaters only, or only knew how to make sweaters.
> 
> This comment followed the video - thought it was cute.


Did you get we're it was I pretty sure it was in holland but i was to small when I came over so cannot read Dutch or was I mistaken in the country thanks Jean


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> She either enjoyed making sweaters only, or only knew how to make sweaters.
> 
> This comment followed the video - thought it was cute.


Did you get we're it was I pretty sure it was in holland but i was to small when I came over so cannot read Dutch or was I mistaken in the country thanks Jean 
sorry about the double post wish there was a way to delete


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

This really touched my heart and brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful way to celebrate a knitters life. Thank you for the blessing!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i'm thinking of ''Dorcas'' in the bible. people really loved her too THX IT SURE CHEERED UP MY DREARY WINTER DAY HERE IN MANITOBA!!!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I enjoyed this so much. Thanks for posting rlmayknit


----------



## Knitknots (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful - thanks for that link!


----------



## lmarshal (Dec 23, 2012)

pamela Lehmann said:


> Her work is amazing & I'm so glad she got recognized for it, but WHY would someone store all those sweaters since 1955!!?? Almost 60 yrs! Why not give them away or sell them? And where do you store 550 sweaters? Do I detect a hoarder here? Wonder if she's going to do something with them now that they're out of the closet. I'd sure like to see what she has for a stash!


I do hope she gave them away after the flash mob. I have a thing about knitted items being useful. For instance, I have relatives who put baby afghans in the closet because they're too pretty to use. I'm all for using things.

I did enjoy watching the video.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I loved this video. I just wish I could have been there. My kind of party. What a great way to celebrate this woman and the lovely sweaters she produced for everyone's enjoyment


----------

